# W. Graham Scroggie



## christiana (Feb 6, 2008)

Years ago I read The Land and Life of Rest by Scroggie and it was a wonderful commentary on the book of Joshua.

Is anyone familiar with his writings?

Would you say he was reformed?


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 6, 2008)

Scroggie is dispensational. I've read (years ago) _The Unfolding Drama of Redemption_. I did enjoy it, but now likely would not agree with most of its conclusions.


----------



## christiana (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for your helpful post. The book you mentioned is the purchase I was considering!


----------

